# Blackwater tanks



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

What is a black water tank?


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

craigofva said:


> What is a black water tank?


Blackwater ponds, creeks, and rivers originate in the rain-forest. In the slow-moving waters, acids are leeched from decaying vegetation creating very transparent, tea-colored water. These waters have almost no measurable water hardness and an acidic pH. 
The substrate in blackwater habitats is typically leaf litter over a base of fine clay or sand. Decaying wood and plant matter is common especially in flooded igapo forest. There are many submerged terrestrial plants, many of which retain most of their leaves. 

-From mongobay


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

So the water is dirty on. Purpose? How do you do that in a tank setting?


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

craigofva said:


> So the water is dirty on. Purpose? How do you do that in a tank setting?


It's not "dirty" as in bad for the fish, just filled with tannins. Here's a good article I found on making one: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=66


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe this thread would get more examples if it were in the aquascaping section. Perhaps a Mod could move this for me?


----------



## Cobfreak (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a good idea for a thread. I've considered doing these because I really like the look of tannin stained water. However I haven't seen any good examples of planted versions, and I don't know how well that would work. I sort of assume you'd need low light plants, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Nobody have blackwater tanks or folks just stingy with pictures?


----------



## chrisjen1985 (Jul 19, 2012)

My girlfriend has a blackwater setup. 20 gallons. Not really intended to be. But the driftwood has leached tanins for about 5 months now. Lighting is an 8k LFL. Just a bunch of guppies she has accumulated and a colony of cherry and ghost shrimp, oto's and assasin snails. And a variety of plants just chunked in there. Ill post a pic if ya want


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here ya go!


DSC_0181.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0183.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0184.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0187.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

top-down view


DSC_0188.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

side glass view


DSC_0189.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0189.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

another top-down shot


DSC_0192.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0196.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

happy couple!


DSC_0198.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

angel number 1


DSC_0199.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0200.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

angel number 2


DSC_0201.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0202.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0204.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0207.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

Not near as nice as orchidman's but my first tank since I was a little kid.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

sweet! thanks, keep them coming folks! 

orchidman I like the top down views alot, my tank is open top and some of the wood will stick out, hoping it will look neat.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the side shot is my favorite! you can really see how dark the water is from all those tannins! i had to have a hood on this tank because of the hatchets


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Me gusta... I regret plants in my current 50 gal now :x 

I originally wanted to make amazon bio but wound up with Asian plants but fauna is amazon based.. could always remove although would be waste of eco-complete :/

Orchidman love that scape ya got, how large is that tank btw


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

PlantedRookie said:


> Not near as nice as orchidman's but my first tank since I was a little kid.


I'd says yours is just as nice, i don't see why it wouldn't be. They're just different styles and they're both great. apples and oranges imo


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Kworker said:


> Me gusta... I regret plants in my current 50 gal now :x
> 
> I originally wanted to make amazon bio but wound up with Asian plants but fauna is amazon based.. could always remove although would be waste of eco-complete :/
> 
> Orchidman love that scape ya got, how large is that tank btw


thanks!! its a standard 29g. those arent even good photos. i have some better photos in my journal. the ones i used for AGA. the judges said it was too dark (photo wise) but it looks fine on my computer, so you may not be able to see it well.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like a plan for my 29 gal that all fauna except kuhli loaches will be removed.. southeast Asian Blackwater biotope to come


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

coool


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here is the official studio photo of my tank. i just lightened it a bit, because the AGA judges recommended that


DSC_0090-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr

i just realized how much i miss this scape!


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful, where did you get the wood for the tank? I found nice pieces of like maple/oak branches in my area but unsure how I should treat them. What did you use for tannins? I know dw could do the trick but heard peat moss/leaf litter even tea-bags.. 

Sorry if op thinks I'm thread jacking but I actually think you might be interested in knowing as well


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Kworker said:


> Looks beautiful, where did you get the wood for the tank? I found nice pieces of like maple/oak branches in my area but unsure how I should treat them. What did you use for tannins? I know dw could do the trick but heard peat moss/leaf litter even tea-bags..
> 
> Sorry if op thinks I'm thread jacking but I actually think you might be interested in knowing as well


thanks!

i found the wood in a local creek. i brought it home and soaked it. then soaked it with bleach. then soaked it again. then let it dry out. them soaked it until it didnt float. for tannins i used wood and dried oak leaf litter.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

orchidman said:


> here is the official studio photo of my tank. i just lightened it a bit, because the AGA judges recommended that
> 
> 
> DSC_0090-2 by orchidman10, on Flickr
> ...


Looks awesome


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Kworker said:


> Looks beautiful, where did you get the wood for the tank? I found nice pieces of like maple/oak branches in my area but unsure how I should treat them. What did you use for tannins? I know dw could do the trick but heard peat moss/leaf litter even tea-bags..
> 
> Sorry if op thinks I'm thread jacking but I actually think you might be interested in knowing as well


Nah this good, keep the thread up in the top maybe we will get more pictures out of people. 

The wood I will be using is oak I will also be using oak leaves. 

I removed as much of the bark as I could with knife. Then poured boiling water over them several times. Then I placed them in the oven on the Warmer setting (170 degrees) for about 5-10 mins. Last time I used a branch I didn't bother with boiling water or the over, just removed the bark and scrubbed it with hot water. 

To get the tannins in my tank, because it will be planted i will have miracle gro organic choice potting mix which will release a ton of tannins. Then I will also have the Oak drift wood and oak leaves.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I have just started cycling a large angelfish tank with new driftwood and the water is quite tannin stained. Pics coming soon. I too love the backwater look although I plan on heavily planting with greenery. 

Love those hatchets orchidman!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

tomfromstlouis said:


> I have just started cycling a large angelfish tank with new driftwood and the water is quite tannin stained. Pics coming soon. I too love the backwater look although I plan on heavily planting with greenery.
> 
> Love those hatchets orchidman!


i love angels! when i get a large tank, ill be doing a biotope for altums!!

thanks! i only have 2 left. the rest died or jumped out, even though i have a full hood on the tank!


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

jeremyTR said:


> I'd says yours is just as nice, i don't see why it wouldn't be. They're just different styles and they're both great. apples and oranges imo


Thank you. I tried to build almost a catfish playground. I was successful, perhaps too much so since my corys can explore and still never be out in view.


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

orchidman said:


> i love angels! when i get a large tank, ill be doing a biotope for altums!!
> 
> thanks! i only have 2 left. the rest died or jumped out, even though i have a full hood on the tank!


 
Sorry about your hatchets. That sucks. I had tought about getting some myself, but after hering you say that I think I'll pass on them.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

PlantedRookie said:


> Sorry about your hatchets. That sucks. I had tought about getting some myself, but after hering you say that I think I'll pass on them.


yeah i cant say i took particularily good care of them. this tank is in my brothers room and is very neglected, starting now it wont be, but before, it was pretty bad. so i would say go ahead and try the hatchets! as long as the tank is high enough that they will be at eye level! this tank is lower so you cant see them


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll get some better pictures at some point.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

In most black water environments you won't find plants there are some exceptions but they can require true black water which is softer than soft  if you're thinking biotope my favorite is amazon back water streams or southeast asia backwaters which Bettas can be found around downoi and certain crypts


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> In most black water environments you won't find plants there are some exceptions but they can require true black water which is softer than soft  if you're thinking biotope my favorite is amazon back water streams or southeast asia backwaters which Bettas can be found around downoi and certain crypts


while this is true I'm looking for pictures of blackwater tanks in general, planted and unplanted, biotopes and non-biotopes. 

For my tank journal I just call it Amazon Blackwater because it is a blackwater tank with amazon fish, but it is planted and with plants from all over.


----------



## chrisjen1985 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry crappy phone pic


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

chrisjen1985 said:


>


Awesome driftwood!


----------



## chrisjen1985 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. Purchased on eBay after the hurricane in New York last year. Washed this up from a river up there.


----------



## Pickled_Herring (Jul 26, 2010)

Also try googling "Discus Biotope" some of these are just breath taking. These are representative of the Amazon river region.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Pickled_Herring said:


> Also try googling "Discus Biotope" some of these are just breath taking. These are representative of the Amazon river region.


Discus, angelfish, there are also blackwater Asian tanks.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I guess mine would be more asian themed, though not very well. Currently has a single sparkling gourami in recovery, and a breeding pair of honey gouramis in it, as well as a large colony of cherry shrimp. Someday I'll have to get updated, non-blurry pictures.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the leafs everywhere on the bottom, like a rainforest riverbed. :biggrin:


----------

